# What is the most popular colour of TT ? Lets settle this...



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

*What colour is your TT?*​
Orange31.56%Green73.65%Blue4020.83%Black5327.60%Silver5729.69%Gray94.69%Red2010.42%White21.04%Yellow10.52%


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

Not sure how many options can be added to a poll so just the main colours.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Thank goodness someone posted this poll, been playing on my mind has that question, thought no one would ever raise it. :roll:


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

I know, i know :wink: sorry and all that. It just seemed one of those on going arguements that was best settled with a poll.

A bit like the best way to settle the "who's got the most powerfull..." is to take a trip to Santa Pod. Or is a visit to a Dyno? Don't start me... not another poll :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

MK1-TT said:


> I know, i know :wink: sorry and all that. It just seemed one of those on going arguements that was best settled with a poll.
> 
> A bit like the best way to settle the "who's got the most powerfull..." is to take a trip to Santa Pod. Or is a visit to a Dyno? Don't start me... not another poll :lol:


lol, polls START arguments not settle em mate. :wink: :lol:


----------



## GhostyDog (Dec 2, 2006)

Being a little anti-sheep (hey I bought a black alfa instead of a red one) this is an interesting thread. It's pretty obvious there are more Silver TT's than any other colour, pity really, seems that the slk and the TT did silver to death .


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Leg said:


> MK1-TT said:
> 
> 
> > I know, i know :wink: sorry and all that. It just seemed one of those on going arguements that was best settled with a poll.
> ...


Says who :evil: :wink:


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

Nice one :lol:

But you still haven't cast your vote Yellow_TT ... or are you working with the reverse psychology approach. If you don't vote your colour appears more exclusive :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

MK1-TT said:


> Nice one :lol:
> 
> But you still haven't cast your vote Yellow_TT ... or are you working with the reverse psychology approach. If you don't vote your colour appears more exclusive :wink:


How do you know I havent voted :?:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Can I have two posts as it a different colour when the sun shines(by all accounts)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Guess what colour I voted for


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Dotti said:


> Guess what colour I voted for


Orange


----------



## t5ttr (Dec 6, 2006)

BLACK with a Black roof on the roadster imo looks awesome i neva been a fan of a car with a dodgey coloured roof compared to the colour of the pain - btw has any 1 seen them sick new beetle soft tops in them pastle colours like magnolia i seen 1 before and felt sick !!!!


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

I'd have voted Grey, but there seems to be no option for that...


----------



## fsm (Dec 17, 2003)

Mauritius Blue because I've owned 3 of them.

However, I love black when it's clean but am too scared to own one because I'm too lazy to wash it


----------



## M9 JOC (Nov 16, 2006)

Black with Baseball the best in my eyes :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Are we talking coupe or roadster as my answer will differ


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

No need for a poll. EVERYBODY knows the best/fav etc colour for a TT is BLACK but some just dont like to admit it. :wink:


----------



## Big-G (Oct 13, 2006)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Its a black thing... :roll:


----------



## rballtt (Jul 17, 2006)

Bit common though I reckon! :wink:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

rballtt said:


> Bit common though I reckon! :wink:


don't hate :twisted:


----------



## p-torque.co.uk (Sep 12, 2006)

Mines black.

Nice to see it doing so well


----------



## Captain Beeflat (Dec 4, 2006)

Yes...Red would be my second choice after blue. Black seems to be trying too hard to appear sinister & mysterious. Grey looks like primer & in my view silver is the worst colour...flashy & tinny, shewing up the less harmonious panel configeration; ie front wing/bonnet.


----------



## rballtt (Jul 17, 2006)

JAAYDE said:


> rballtt said:
> 
> 
> > Bit common though I reckon! :wink:
> ...


Theres no hate here!!


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

rballtt said:


> JAAYDE said:
> 
> 
> > rballtt said:
> ...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

M9 JOC said:


> Black with Baseball the best in my eyes :wink:


You sir are a genius ! 8)


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

rballtt said:


> Bit common though I reckon! :wink:


But less common than silver :-*


----------



## coupe_mania29 (Sep 4, 2006)

les said:


> No need for a poll. EVERYBODY knows the best/fav etc colour for a TT is BLACK but some just dont like to admit it. :wink:


 [smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

coupe_mania29 said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > No need for a poll. EVERYBODY knows the best/fav etc colour for a TT is BLACK but some just dont like to admit it. :wink:
> ...


Oi!! I will see to and put you right you on the 29th mate :twisted:


----------



## rballtt (Jul 17, 2006)

les said:


> rballtt said:
> 
> 
> > Bit common though I reckon! :wink:
> ...


31% black to 26% silver....I think not matey!


----------



## Big-G (Oct 13, 2006)

Blacks Not Common - Its Popular !! :wink:

Silver - now thats a different matter [smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

rballtt said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > rballtt said:
> ...


Narrr do me a favour its the proud black TT peeps on here that are posting on here. Those with the more common silver (as seen on the roads of the UK) ones are keeping their heads down, quite understandable really :wink:


----------



## rballtt (Jul 17, 2006)

les said:


> rballtt said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


You're right about the silver ones!! :wink:


----------



## Captain Beeflat (Dec 4, 2006)

Being the most common does indeed indicate the degree of popularity....however, it says nothing about taste & is not, of necessity, the best.
Soap Operas are the most popular programmes on TV...but the best?? or tasteful???
No, it has to be blue or red. :roll:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Wish you got your name right Beefy !


----------



## Captain Beeflat (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks for the photograph TTotal but I am aware of what he looks like....I thought that I had explained all that previously.....


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TTotal said:


> Wish you got your name right Beefy !


Don't foget his Magic band.


----------



## Captain Beeflat (Dec 4, 2006)

Actually...There are cerain facial similarities & we both play blues harmonica....to the best of my knowledge however, Cap'n Beefheart neither plays tenor sax or drives a TT. Sorry to go off topic....


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

At last Les we have something in common (as well as BLACK)

Safe as milk, mirror man etc I was 13 when S.A.M. came out !

But I have many more albums from his mate Zappa 8)


----------



## LetMeFly (Dec 10, 2006)

Silver - what else? The rest just wanted to be different and went for the second best choice... :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Captain Beeflat said:


> Actually...There are cerain facial similarities & we both play blues harmonica....to the best of my knowledge however, Cap'n Beefheart neither plays tenor sax or drives a TT. Sorry to go off topic....


Yep me to Soptlight Kid, Uncondionally Guaranteed, Ice Cream for Crow to name but a few more. Oh and Trout Mark Replica, never could get into that one though.

Re Zappa, Saw him live at the old Liverpool Stadium, he was Awesome.Who could forget Hot Rats plus a host of other great albums. FZ RIP


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Zappa with Jean-Luc Ponty on electric fiddle....

HOT RATS willy the pimp etc etc


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

well have a look at my signature 8)

Blue sky (the only colour it should be  ) and Blue TT (same comments :wink: )

olivier


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TTotal said:


> Zappa with Jean-Luc Ponty on electric fiddle....
> 
> HOT RATS willy the pimp etc etc


        [smiley=weneedyou.gif]


----------



## M9 JOC (Nov 16, 2006)

TTotal said:


> M9 JOC said:
> 
> 
> > Black with Baseball the best in my eyes :wink:
> ...


Why thank you i do try my best.

NEXT POLL: Best Combo..........

Silver/Black
Blue/Grey
Black/Baseball..................etc..etc...

sort it out someone

I would do it but im,.. nope no excuse i just cant be assed. :wink:


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

Leg said:


> Thank goodness someone posted this poll, been playing on my mind has that question, thought no one would ever raise it. :roll:


I'd like to see a poll to solve the real question of the day:

What is the favorite topic of MKII owners (including those awaiting the arrival of their new baby)?

1) Guessing when the car will be built
2) Discussing when, not if, the spoiler will fail
2a) What type of lube will very tremporarily stop the spoiler from failing (for about 2 weeks or until the first rain)
3) Why journos like the FWD 2.0T better than the AWD 3.2 (idiots!)
4) Will Audi get the pre-order spec of the car right...this time?
5) Guessing when the car will be built (so popular is deserves repeating)
6) Why TT's without magnetic ride and extended leather are inferior to even japanese cars
7) Where's Rebel?
8) How every onlooker is completely facinated by their car (and why that's so important)
9) Why the seat leather is showing so much wear
10) Why they're so mad at Audi for not including an aluminum footrest like in the pictures in Audi literature/ads
11) What's the best mod (exhaust or replica wheels*)? (*only 2 mods available) 
12) Will/when will the TT get a 3.6 litre motor?

Hard call...each and every day is full of all the above...

All in fun (I hope). :wink:


----------



## sttan (Feb 24, 2006)

blue blue blue blue blue blue blue blue blue.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Speed Racer said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Thank goodness someone posted this poll, been playing on my mind has that question, thought no one would ever raise it. :roll:
> ...


OMG now you have opened a can of worms  
You forgot why do most prefer the Mk1 to the Mk2

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## coupe_mania29 (Sep 4, 2006)

les said:


> Speed Racer said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


hahaha! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Olle B (Jul 29, 2006)

I LOVE intellegent posts like this!! :lol: 
In person I like the odd colors, but Im not stupid to belive that I can force others to agree.
So what shall I vote for, silver or black,, Im not sure on what color is the most popular,, :roll: 
But if the Q had been,,, Whats your personal ???
Or why not a What color do you prefeer on Santa, after all,, Christmas is just a couple of days ahead from now!!

MERRY C & HAPPY N to all of you!!

Best R Olle B


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Olle B said:


> I LOVE intellegent posts like this!! :lol:
> In person I like the odd colors, but Im not stupid to belive that I can force others to agree.
> So what shall I vote for, *ORANGE*, Im not sure on what color is the most popular,, :roll:
> But if the Q had been,,, Whats your personal ???
> ...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

He forgot the Which country will the US invade next ? thread :lol: :lol:


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

The names blue...mauritius blue.


----------



## bape (Jan 16, 2005)

Hmm... Avus :roll: :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Looks like all the lemmings have either BBS or DOB :roll:

<flame suit on>


BBS = Bloody Boring Silver - DOB = Dirty Old Black


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

After Olive Oil, what next Popeye Pink ?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TTotal said:


>


Hey sailor boy, you look so butch, but I see H is still the boss


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

i see Yellow_TT still hasn't voted....


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

MK1-TT said:


> i see Yellow_TT still hasn't voted....


How do you know I might have voted for another colour


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

lol... that was quick...

Oh yes, guess you could have. Just assumed you had a Yellow TT.

:lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

About to vote :wink:

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Here we go, Silver :lol:

Joe


----------



## Olle B (Jul 29, 2006)

Hey my car is on SIXTH PLACE of the "list"!!

Thats not so bad if you calculate that I would have been pleased with a Yellow, brown or even pink car as long as its a TT!! :lol: :lol:

Merry C!!

Best R Olle B


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

You need to get yourself some Laphroaig...

A nice, smooth, peaty, single Islay malt...

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Olle B (Jul 29, 2006)

Is it,,,,,,,, "orange"? 

Best R Olle B


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

If you want smooth and peaty...










Moss water, passing over rocky falls, steeped in mountain air and moorland peat, distilled and matured in oak casks exposed to the sea shape Lagavullin's robust and smokycharacter. Time, say the Islanders takes out the fire but leaves in the warmth.

But who is moorland pete?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Orange?! :?

Getouttahere...

Pale as the cheeks of my arse!

Cheers

rich


----------



## Olle B (Jul 29, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> Orange?! :?
> 
> Getouttahere...
> 
> ...


Have you tried to pour it into a glas and watch the color insted of putting the bottle against your lips? :lol:

Best R Olle B


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hahahaha!

If I wanted to watch something it would be Belladonna doing something unmentionable with something unimaginable...

Or Steve McQueen driving the streets of San Francisco in a Mustang :lol:

cheers

rich


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

Dotti said:


> Guess what colour I voted for


I bet you voted Silver


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

There is no other Malt


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

Anymore voters out there?

I was very surprised to see black as popular as that.

Have to say i like all the colours really.

Hope everyone had a great break over Christmas. The roads have been great.... dry and clear of trafic!

Cheers


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

I voted what Dotti voted........


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Silver rocks for me!


----------



## mart9802 (Dec 27, 2006)

Er....what happened to Merlin Purple?

Now admittedly, I got my TT on import from Audi in germany,
and I've only ever seen one other out there in the UK, but I
thought it was a standard colour?

Cheers,

[Mart]


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

mart9802 said:


> Er....what happened to Merlin Purple?
> 
> Now admittedly, I got my TT on import from Audi in germany,
> and I've only ever seen one other out there in the UK, but I
> ...


Sorry about that Mart, didn't leave purple off intentionally


----------



## mart9802 (Dec 27, 2006)

No worries....any other purple people lurking out there?

[Mart]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

4 or 5 if I remember correctly


----------

